# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Capo for Octave/Bouzouki

## Shan Andy

I know this is a very similar title to a thread down the list but that one ended up being more about strings, so I thought I'd start another to ask this question.

I've just bought a Hathway short scale Bouzouki (tuned GDAE) and would like to use a capo for some of the songs I want to play.

What are people's recommendations for a good capo?

For ease, I'd prefer a quickdraw type but I'm open to suggestions.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Shubb. Unless you need to shift it while playing.

----------

Shan Andy

----------


## Oliver R

yep, Shubb and I like the Khyser as well

----------

cayuga red, 

Shan Andy

----------


## John Kelly

Shubb for me.  Allows tension to be adjusted so that the capo does not pull the strings out of pitch when you tighten it.  Some of the other designs can exert too much pressure on the strings and sharpen the notes when fitted.

----------

Shan Andy

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Shubb or Paige here.

----------

Shan Andy

----------


## Shan Andy

That seems pretty unanimous. Thanks for the feedback.

I've ordered the Shubb C5 banjo/mando from Eagle. We'll see if it works.

----------


## OneChordTrick

Late to the party but another vote for the Shubb

----------


## John Flynn

I have multiple Shubbs and Kysers, a Paige and several others for both OM and guitar. For just practicing or jamming, they all work fine. However, for performance, I much prefer the Kyser and the Dunlop Trigger designs because they can be placed one handed and can be "stored" out of the way on the headstock. BTW, I "snubnose" mine for the OM. I figure out what width they need to be at the highest fret I plan on playing, use a hacksaw to cut them to that width and then smooth the cut end with a file.

----------


## zoukboy

Planet Waves Tri-Action:

http://daddario.com/pwProductDetail....b-1166c6eaccef

----------


## Shan Andy

> Planet Waves Tri-Action:
> 
> http://daddario.com/pwProductDetail....b-1166c6eaccef


Nice. Definitely on the list if I find the stubborn doesn't work for me.

----------


## Svea

I took a Planet Waves NS guitar capo once and cut it off to the width I wanted with a hacksaw. Then I filed it over a bit and used a sharpie to darken the end up. They are made with some alloy so are real easy to cut. I also have a Shubb banjo capo, but prefer the Planet waves. The Shubb left marks on the back of the neck due to a newer varnish finish, whereas the Planet Waves did not. Now that my GBOM is several years old, I don't think it matters. Either capo comes on and off quickly, so that isn't a big deal to me.

Svea

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Jim Yates

If you play sets of tunes in different keys and like to change capo positions mid-set, then the Quick Draw works great.  With a bit of practice, you can change capo positions without losing a beat.  I tune GDAD, so I need a capo.
I have seen a fellow use an old Russell elastic capo this same way.  Can you still buy those?
Unlike John Flynn, I can't use the Keysers or the Triggers or any other spring loaded capo.  They press the strings right down to the fingerboard and pull my instruments out of tune. . . and I really dislike the looks of capos and tuners and cigarettes stuck on the headstock of any instrument and picks wound between the strings.  I always clip my string ends too.  I like a nice neat headstock.

----------


## ukrobbiej

> That seems pretty unanimous. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I've ordered the Shubb C5 banjo/mando from Eagle. We'll see if it works.


Woops , you may find the banjo capo a little too short for bouzouk. I have used a g7th cut capo (5 string version) very successfully. Its designed to cover 5 strings of a guitar, but of course works extremely well on bouzouki. There is an equivalent shub version, just in case the banjo version doesnt fit.

At the moment, on my Eastman octave, I use a very basic and cheap Freshman trigger capo (Kyser copy) and it works very well, and of course is movable very quickly.  In fact Ive seen the virtuoso bouzouki player Neil Davey use two kyser style capos on his Sobell, thus making capo changes absolutely instant.

Are you anywhere near Southampton?  Im in Christchurch, so only 30 minutes away if you fancy meeting up for a jam  :Smile: 

Robbie

----------


## Shan Andy

> Woops , you may find the banjo capo a little too short for bouzouk.


It doesn't seem to have caused any issues so far. It may be that the Hathway has a relatively narrow neck. 




> Are you anywhere near Southampton?  Im in Christchurch, so only 30 minutes away if you fancy meeting up for a jam


I'm in Winchester, so not that much further up the road. If you're happy to spend time with a complete novice asking daft questions, then I'm up for a jam. 

Is there a messaging facility here?

----------


## Rod M.

> I know this is a very similar title to a thread down the list but that one ended up being more about strings, so I thought I'd start another to ask this question.
> 
> I've just bought a Hathway short scale Bouzouki (tuned GDAE) and would like to use a capo for some of the songs I want to play.
> 
> What are people's recommendations for a good capo?
> 
> For ease, I'd prefer a quickdraw type but I'm open to suggestions.


I have an Eastman MDO305 octave mandolin, which has a 12" radius fretboard and is 1-3/8" wide at the nut. The D'Addario Planet Waves NS Drop Tune Capo is a perfect fit for my OM.

----------


## Chuck Leyda

I like the Thalia.  They tend to have a lot of sales and B stock so not as expensive as they look at first glance.  
+You can match the radius of the instrument with inserts so they work for multiple instruments.
+Holds tune well  
+Pretty easy to move.  
+Look good. 

-Kind of heavy .
-No real great place to put them when not in use.

----------


## Cú Chulainn

I've got a kyser Banjo capo that I use on my Bouzuki, it works great. If you need to shift keys quickly between tunes an Elastic capo works great (also super cheap) you're going to want to get one of the double wrap ones though, the single wrap style doesn't create quite enough pressure to get the notes ringing out clearly on a double course instrument.

----------


## bradeinhorn

I recently got a custom Kat Eyz capo for my bayard that is working great. Perfect amount of pressure, no retuning required, and he built it to go behind a fairly dramatic neck volute. High recommendation - http://www.kateyzcapos.com/

----------


## Bunnyf

Ditto on Kat Eyz yoke style capo. Custom made, reasonable price. I had one made for my ‘36 Kalamazoo tenor guitar and it works well.

----------


## Bob Schmidt

Another vote for the quick draw. It parks behind the nut and can be slid into place very quickly.

----------


## Chris Calley

> I have an Eastman MDO305 octave mandolin, which has a 12" radius fretboard and is 1-3/8" wide at the nut. The D'Addario Planet Waves NS Drop Tune Capo is a perfect fit for my OM.


Thanks for this recommendation!  I got one for my Mendel OM with 1 11/32" nut width and it also fits perfectly.  I love the low profile and the ability to dial in the tension.

----------


## BadExampleMan

Bumping this thread - I have finally gotten my hands on my new octave mando after delays due to the pandemic and a minor outbreak of war. It's a Carvalho, 1-1/2" at the nut and unradiused. From what I can see, the Shubb C5 might be just a smidge too narrow for me. Would a C1 do the job, do you think? And what about the Paige, I think I kind of prefer that center-pressure design but that's just aesthetic, not speaking from any experience.

What would y'all recommend?

Thanks.

----------

